# Which fenders for Outlaw?



## dnoyeB (Jul 11, 2008)

I just purchased the Motobecane Outlaw. I'd like to put some fenders on it. I have a topeak MTX rack in the back now. Any idea on what fenders I can add to this, preferably black or red.


----------

